# Wolf's Journal



## TheWolf (Aug 4, 2004)

It seems like all the real cool folks have a journal???.I wanna be cool too.  I???ve been working out for over a year and a half.  The last 6 months or so more seriously and consistently.  I???ve been following the much acclaimed P/RR/S routine, and lovin it.  

I???ve posted my workout before:
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=29867

Up until this point I have not been using ANY supplements.  I???ve been reading and researching and pretty much going out of my mind with all the info out there.  So, I bought what I thought I needed and will adjust as I go.

I???m 32 year old guy, 6???-0??? 195 pounds.  Using my handy Accu-Measure caliper, I???m around 14% BF.  My goals are to get bigger and stronger???.imagine that???pretty original.  My weakest point are my legs, I???ve been working on my squat form and trying to increase weight.  Everything else is pretty average I guess.  That is, average with the real world, not the folks on this site.  Some of you guys are freaks   

I???m working on documenting my diet and will post that as soon as I can sift through all the info I???ve borrowed from this site.  I???ve been working on it for a while and not getting anywhere.  I figured once I got my journal going I???d be forced to put something to writing.  
Here is what I???m shooting for Carbs(50%) Fat (20%) Protein (30%). Total cals 3500.  Is that enough to bulk?? 

The supplements I will add to my diet include Creatine Monohydrate, L-Glutamine, Whey and Fish Oil.


*Creatine:*
Right now I???m loading Creatine.  The directions state to take 5 grams (1 tsp) five times a day for 5 days.  I???ve never taken Creatine before, seems like a lot, but I???ll follow their instructions.  

After loading it???s once a day.  Immediately after workouts (for me p.m.) and on my off days first thing in the morning.

*L-Glutamine:*
I???ll be taking the Glute 3 times a day.  Morning, post workout and before bed.  (5 grams\dose)

*Whey:*
I???ll supplement shakes to ensure I???m meeting my 1.5 -2.0 X body weight in Protein.  Real food will hopefully be the main source of my protein.  I will also make sure I include it as a post workout shake.

*Fish Oil:*
I bought the capsules.  This one has me at a loss.  Not sure when I will be taking these babies yet or how much.  I???ll go through some other posts and see what I can find.


Well, that???s it for now.  If there???s something I???m missing besides my diet, let me know.  I???ll be back with that after I get it ironed out.  I just wanted to get this journal going.  

Tonight is leg night, so I???ll post my numbers and hopefully the diet tomorrow.


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 4, 2004)

Hey Wolf, it's amazing how therapeutic it is to make a journal because if you've had a bad day or your workout sucked, you can get that off your chest..and we are all here to push you thru... 

That's how it's been for me.
I hope it all works out for you...


----------



## TheWolf (Aug 5, 2004)

Well still working on my diet, but I have my numbers from last night's RR leg workout.  My gym only has Cybex machines for most leg work.  I just put down the plate number down I'm working with.

*Wednesday 08/04/04* 
*Leg Extension  (Cybex)*  
3 x 8-10  =>     12 1/2 Plates (10,8,8)  (_*Will shoot for 13 next time*_)

*Hack Squat (Cybex)*  
3 x 10-12  =>     11 Plates (12,12) 11 1/2  Plates (12) (_*Will go for 12 1/2 next time*_)

*Leg Press (Cybex) *  
3 x 12-15  =>     300# (15,15) 310 (13)  (_*Will go for 320 next time*_)

*Seated Leg Curl (Cybex)   *  
2 x 6-8  =>     17 1/2 Plates (8,8) add  (_*Will go for 8 1/2 next time*_)

*SLDL  (BB)*  
2 x 8-10  =>     175# (10,10)  Not feeling it in the hams. Thinking of skipping these in the future.  Went with lower weight trying to focus on the hams, just not feeling it.  It's all in my lower back which I torqued on these once going heavy thinking I was too light and not hitting my hams.  Not happy with the SLDLs.  It's got to be me, but no one I know does them so not getting any help on what I'm doing wrong.

*Single Leg Curl (Cybex)*  
2 x 10-12  =>	8 Plates (10,10)

*Seat Calf Raise*  
2 x 8-10	 =>110 (8,8)

Gotta go for now.  Hope to get some time to work on my diet.  Anyone who can lend any help with the SLDS would be greatly appreciated.  Don't really want to abandon them, but I can't afford a back injury.


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 5, 2004)

Wolf, regarding your question about fish oil.  Check out this thread:

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=34601

I posted many questions there and one of my last ones is the one about Fish Oil.  It may help you...


----------



## TheWolf (Aug 5, 2004)

Thanks Tony.  I'm also taking a look at some of the diets posted by some guys.  It seems like 10 capsules is the average recommended dose.  

I'm having a heck of a time eating 5-6 times a day.  I get side tracked at work and before I know it, the day is gone and I'm carting my food back home with me.  I think I'll set my email to text message me every 3 hours as a reminder and see how that works.


----------



## TheWolf (Aug 9, 2004)

Here is my workout from Friday 08/06/04

Friday:		
*CG weighted Chin* 
2 x 6-8  => 7,6,5 (BW)  Disappointed, body weight only. So, I did a 3rd set.

*WG Cable row (seated) *  
2 x 8-10  => Plate #13 (10,10) add next time

*Dumbbell row* 
2 x 10-12  => 55 lbs (10,10)  add next time

*Pull-over* 
2 x 12-15  =>40 lbs (15,15) add next time

*Pull-down* 
2 x 10  =>Plate #10 (10,10) add next time

*45 deg row* 
2x10  =>90 lbs (10,10)  add next time

I got called into work Saturday and Sunday, so no weekend workout.  Today is my last day for loading up on Creatine and begins the "power" week for me.  Looking forward to it.  Hope to hit the 80 pounders for the dumbbell press.  That would be a PR for me.  Maybe I'll try to get in some of the arm workout I missed on Saturday.  We'll see.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 9, 2004)

> SLDL - Not feeling it in the hams. Thinking of skipping these in the future. Went with lower weight trying to focus on the hams, just not feeling it. It's all in my lower back which I torqued on these once going heavy thinking I was too light and not hitting my hams. Not happy with the SLDLs. It's got to be me, but no one I know does them so not getting any help on what I'm doing wrong (



Mostly likely you are rounding your back and/or keeping your head down.    Try keeping your head up and your shoulders pulled back.   As you lower the weight push your butt back.    Don't just bend at your waist - focus on pushing your butt back.  You don't have to lower the weight as far as you'd think until your hams will feel it.

Once you get the hang these you'll love 'em!!


----------



## TheWolf (Aug 9, 2004)

Thanks YM,  I am definitely just bending at the waist.  I have been keeping my head up though.  I'll focus on pushing back with my butt.  It's tough like I said, not only does no one at my gym do these, they all look at me like I'm out of my mind when I do them.  "There are better exercises for you back" they tell me.  They can't believe they are for the hamstrings.  Anyway, I'll keep working on it.  

Thanks again.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 9, 2004)

Your welcome.....Once you get the form down and show them how to do it the right way - they'll realize it's a GREAT hamstring exercise!!

Good luck


----------



## TheWolf (Aug 10, 2004)

Here's Mondays workout.  I weighed myself before starting.  I went from 195 to 200 in my 5 days of loading up on creatine.  I've been drinking a gallon of water a day minimum.  I have a diet I'll post later today.  It's one I've posted before with some modifications.

Monday 08/09/04

*DB Press *  
3 x 4-6 => *80 lbs * (5,6,5) New Best for me.  I was stuck at 75 for a while.

*Incline*  
3 x 4-6 => 155 lbs (6,6,6)  Need to bring this up.  Shoot for 175 next time

*Weighted Dips*
3 x 4-6 => 25 lbs (6,6,5) Will shoot for 35 lbs

*Military Press *  
3 x 4-6 => 135 lbs Seated Smith (6,6,5) Will add 10

*Upright Row*
3 x 4-6 => 190 lbs Cable (6,6,5) This was heavy for me, I'll stick with this weight for next time

*Lateral *  
4 x 4-6 => 35 lbs (DB) (6,6,5)  Will go for the 40 lbs DBs next time.

Since I missed Saturdays arm workout, I also through in some cable push-downs, skulls, concentration and hammer curls.


----------



## TheWolf (Aug 10, 2004)

I finally have a diet in writing.  It needs work, but at least it's a beginning.


*Meal 1*
6:30 a.m. (Breakfast)
Creatine on off days
Protein Cereal w milk (Kashi, Total Protein etc) or
Omelet w wheat toast		
Fresh fruit
2 Fish Oil Caps
L-Glutamine
Approx Macros C54g/F33g/P42g  (Using the omelet as an example)
Calories 700

*Meal 2*
9:00 a.m. (Quick meal/snack)
2-3 Hard boiled eggs w ½ pint of milk  or
Meal Replacement Bar w ½ pint of milk or
1 cups of cottage cheese or
Protein Shake
2 Fish Oil Caps
Water
Approx Macros C6g/F5g/P38g (Using the eggs as an example)
Calories 220

*Meal 3*
12:00 p.m. (Lunch time 1 hour)
Approx. 7 oz meat, chicken, beef, pork or a can of tuna
1 cup of Green veggies (broccoli, asparagus green beans)
Sweet Potato or Rice 
2 hard boiled eggs
2 Fish Oil Caps
32 oz. water
Approx Macros C37g/F24g/P57g
Calories 600

*Meal 4*
3:00 p.m. (Quick meal/snack) 
Approx 7 oz. of whatever meat I had at lunch or
1 cups cottage cheese
Sweet Potato or Rice
Water
2 Fish Oil Caps
Approx Macros C14g/F24g/P50g
Calories 480

*Meal 5*
6:00 p.m. (Dinner)
Approx. 14 + oz meat, chicken, beef, pork, fish (Leftovers will be meals 3&4 tomorrow)
Sweet Potato or Rice
Approx 1 cups veggies (broccoli, asparagus, green beans, cauliflower)
Water
2 Fish Oil Caps
_*Workouts are after dinner (M,W,F,S)*_
Creatine, L-Glutamine and Post Workout Shake
Approx Macros C37g/F24g/P57g
Calories 600

*Meal 6*
9-10:00 p.m. (This one is hit or miss. I don???t always get this one in)
1 cups cottage cheese or
Meal Replacement Bar w ½ pint of milk or
Protein Shake
L-Glutamine
Approx Macros C28g/F4g/P31g (Using the shake as an example)
Calories 205

Totals C176g/F114g/P275g  (C41%, F26%, P33%)   
2805 Calories


Well, this is my starting point.  I know I need to tweak this and up my carbs which will then bring my total calories up.  I???m trying to get a solid bulking diet together around 3200 Calories(?).  To me it seems meals 1, 3, and 5 are OK, I need to work on the in between meals.

Any comments or suggestions are more than welcome.


----------



## TheWolf (Aug 12, 2004)

Wednesday 08/12/04

*Squats* 3X4-6
265lbs (6,6,6)  This is the most I've ever done.  Finally getting comfortable with squats.

*Leg Press* 3X4-6	
400 lbs (6,6,6)  Last set was tough, may stay at this weight for another round.

*Leg Extension* 3X4-6
Plate #13 1/2 (6,6,5)  

*Seated Leg Curl * 3X4-6
Plate #19 (6,6,5)

*Seated Calf Raise* 3X4-6
110 lbs (6,6,6)  Will add 10 lbs next time.

*Calf Raise (Hack)* 3X4-6
Plate #15 (6,6,6)  Will add 1/2 plate next time.

I messed around with the SLDLs again.  I did 135, just to try to get the movement down.  I was focusing on "pushing my butt back".  I was actually feeling it.  I'll start working the weight up.  (Thanks YellowMoomba) 

Pretty happy with my squat progress, I feel like 300 is not too far off.  Also starting to see some results in the way my chicken legs look too.  They'll soon be turkey legs.

I'm still struggling with my diet.  Just having a tough time eating so frequently.  Thirty years of three meals a day has me programed.  Not giving up though.


----------



## TheWolf (Aug 18, 2004)

I missed a few entries over the last few days, so here goes:

*Friday 08/13/04*  
3X4-6	
Rack Dead lift =>245 lbs (6,6,6) will add, easing in to deadlifts
Bent Row => 155 lbs (6,6,6)
Weighted Chin =>5,3,3 Just BW, these are tough for me.
CG Seated Row (Cybex) => Plate 14 1/2 (6,6,6) add 1/2 plate

*Saturday 08/14/04 *  
3X4-6	
Barbell Curl =>EZ Curl 25,5 (6,6,6)  Not sure what the EZ curl bar weighs I had on 
2-25s and 2-5s
Preacher Curl =>2-2s5 (6,6,6) again with the EZ curl bar
Hammer Curl(DB) =>40lbs (6,6,6) add
CG Bench Press =>185bs (6,6,6) add
Skull Crushers =>25,10 (6,6,6)  Tuff, add 10 lbs next time


*Missed MONDAY's workout. Made it up on Tues 8/17/04 *  
3X4-6			
Flat bench => 225 (5,5,5)  Burn out with 135	
Incline Bench => 175lbs (5,5,5) Burn out with 135	
Weighted Dips =>25 lbs (6,6,6)  add	
Military press =>Smith seated 135 (6,6,5)
Upright Row =>BB 95 lbs (6,6,6)  normally do cable upright row.  BB killed me, great 
burn and pump.
Cheat Lateral =>35 (6,6,6) add

I'm still struggling with the eating enough.  Like I've seen a lot people say here, I,ve 
been getting full easy.  I'm so used to eating three meals a day and only eating when I'm 
hungry.  I'm hanging in there though.  

This morning for breakfast I had:
1-cup Old Fashion Oats  Cals 145 Carb 25  Prot 6  Fat 0.5  Tuff to eat a whole cup!
2-eggs, whole  Cals 150 Carb 2 Prot 12  Fat 10  
1/2 cup-Cottage Cheese Cals 100 Carb 4 Prot 16 Fat 2
2 Fish Oil Caps
Protein Shake  Cals 110 Carb 3 Prot 19 Fat 2.5
Total Cal 505
carb	34
Prot	53
Fat	15
I felt like a load driving into work today, very full.

Since I missed Monday, I did Monday,s workout yesterday, I'm going to go legs tonight to try to get back on schedule.  I decided to go with two power weeks in a row.  Don't know why, but I threw in a burnout set in flat and incline benches last night.  I've never done that before.  I guess I felt like I didn't do enough reps so I punished myself.  Actually looking forward to legs tonight.


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 18, 2004)

Hey Wolf, good job man!!!!! 

YM is right, once you get the form straight you'll love doing them......
Keep up the good work


----------



## TheWolf (Aug 18, 2004)

Thanks Tony I'm getting there.

 I've been checking out your journal.  You have a lot of fans man.


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 18, 2004)

TheWolf said:
			
		

> Thanks Tony I'm getting there.
> 
> I've been checking out your journal. You have a lot of fans man.


Hey man, all you have to do is look like a whale, as the Lankster said, and well....
Don't worry man, I am a fan of yours 

What you may want to do for guidance from the rest is post more often.  I guess that's what's helped me get help.  The people here are good and will help out....


----------



## TheWolf (Aug 18, 2004)

WEDNESDAY  08/18/04       
3 X 4-6	
*Squats* =>Very sore upper inner thigh, unable to do 135 for 5 once, backed off
*Leg Press* =>400lbs (6,5,5)
*Leg Extension (Cybex)* =>Plate 13.5 (6,5,5)
*Seated Leg Curl (Cybex)* =>Plate 19 (6,6,5)
*Stiff legged Dead lift*=>185lbs(Still getting used to these babies)
*Calf raises seated* =>110 lbs (6,6,6)
*Calf raises (Hack)* => Plate #15 (6,6,6)

Not a real wonderful workout tonight.  Not sure what's up with my thigh.  Left upper inner is killing me,..close to my groin.  It was irritating me all day, but I didn't think it was too bad.  I tried to warm up with 135 and I had to stop at 5 reps.  I was able to struggle through leg presses, but it did bother me.  Had to go with a slightly lower weight.  I didn't hurt it while working out, not sure what happened or when.  I'll have to keep an eye on it.  Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated.

Stiff leg deads are finally feeling better, I'll start upping the weights next week.

Got home around 9:00 p.m. took my creatine and L-GLutamine, fish caps, had a 5 egg omelet with asparagus, 2 slices of whole wheat bread, two cups of milk and a whey shake.  Later, before bed I'll have a 1/2 cup or so of cottage cheese and some water.

That's it for tonight going to watch some olympics.


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 23, 2004)

Hey Wolf, whaz going on....

I hope the workout is going well...


----------



## TheWolf (Aug 24, 2004)

Totally went off my routine last week.  Friday and Saturday off.  My gym closes at 4:30 on Saturdays!!! grrrr.  I have tons of other excuses if you want to hear them.  The bottom line is last night I was back in the gym last night.  Had a very good work out good intensity.  Bench weight was way down for reps, pretty disappointing, but what can you do.

This week I'm going with the rep range workouts.


*Incline BB*  => 3x6-8  155lbs (10,10,10) need to add
*Incline Dumbbell Press* 3 x 6-8 => 60lbs (7,6) moved down to 55lbs (7)	
*Bench Press* => 3 x 8-10  165lbs (10,10,10)	Normally I don't due both BB and DB inclines.  I think it really killed my flat bench performance today.
*DB Flies*	=> 3 x 10-12 40lbs (12,12,11)	
*Single Arm dumbbell press* => 2 x 6-8  40lbs (7,7)	
*Bent Lateral*  =>3 x 8-10 35 lbs (9,8,9) killed	
*Cable Side Lateral* => 2 x 10-12	#3 Plate (7,7,7)

The days I was away, my diet was crap.  Still pretty clean, but just not enough.  This morning I had 
1 Cup Old Fashioned Oatmeal
3 eggs
2 Slices Whole Wheat toast
2 Fish Oil Tabs
L-Glutamine

The diet is still by far the hardest thing for me.  I packed quite a bit of food today while I'm at work.  I'll post today's diet tonight from home.

Thanks for checking up on me Tony.  Just a little lapse in my routine no harm.....right?


----------



## BritChick (Aug 24, 2004)

Hi Wolf, just checking in to see how you are doing.
Good luck with your training and reaching your goals.
I'll be following along!


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 24, 2004)

TheWolf said:
			
		

> Totally went off my routine last week. Friday and Saturday off. My gym closes at 4:30 on Saturdays!!! grrrr. I have tons of other excuses if you want to hear them. The bottom line is last night I was back in the gym last night. Had a very good work out good intensity. Bench weight was way down for reps, pretty disappointing, but what can you do.
> 
> This week I'm going with the rep range workouts.
> 
> ...


Hey Wolfman, no harm...but no excuses, because you are basically shafting yourself  
I told you I was your biggest fan....(chill, you know what I mean...  )


----------



## TheWolf (Aug 24, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Hi Wolf, just checking in to see how you are doing.
> Good luck with your training and reaching your goals.
> I'll be following along!



Thanks for checking in Brit.  Any comments or constructive criticism would be greatly appreciated.  By the looks of your gallery, you know what you're talking about.


----------



## TheWolf (Aug 24, 2004)

Well here's what my diet looked like for today:

*Meal 1*
1 Cup Old Fashioned Oatmeal
3 eggs (whole, scrambled)
2 Slices Whole Wheat toast
2 Fish Oil Tabs
L-Glutamine

*Meal 2*
Whey Shake (needed something quick)

*Meal 3*
Turkey on whole wheat
1/2 Large Sweet potato
Cottage Cheese
2 Fish Oil Caps

*Meal 4*
Turkey on whole wheat
Steamed red beets
1/2 Large Sweet potato
2 Fish Oil Caps

*Meal 5*
1 1/2 Skinless Chicken breasts
Venison Kielbasi
Steamed red beets
Salad: Green Leaf, Spinach, Tomato
2 Fish Oil Caps

*Meal 6*
More chicken 1 breast
Cottage Cheese
L-Glutamine

I got tied up with work and almost missed Meal 2.  I decided to make a quick shake.  I guess last time I made a shake I was in a hurry too, because I didn't rinse out my shaker.   When I opened that sucker, it smelled like....well.....if you ever came home from a day of fishing and had some night-crawlers left over and forgot them in the back of your truck or god forbid car, and found them 2 days later, that's about what it smelled like.  Keep that in mind, rinse your shaker!

As of this post, I did not have meal 6 yet.  Probably around 9:30 or so.  Tomorrow is leg day, they feel a lot better than last Tuesday.  I must have pulled something.  Hope to have a good workout tomorrow.  

I am off to prepare tomorrow's meals for work.


----------



## BritChick (Aug 24, 2004)

TheWolf said:
			
		

> I got tied up with work and almost missed Meal 2.  I decided to make a quick shake.  I guess last time I made a shake I was in a hurry too, because I didn't rinse out my shaker.   When I opened that sucker, it smelled like....well.....if you ever came home from a day of fishing and had some night-crawlers left over and forgot them in the back of your truck or god forbid car, and found them 2 days later, that's about what it smelled like.  Keep that in mind, rinse your shaker!



mmmmmmmmm


----------



## TheWolf (Aug 28, 2004)

I've been having problems with my computer at home and have been too busy at work to keep
updating my journal.  I've been pretty consistent with my diet these last few days.  I
feel heavier, but not sloppy, still around 202 lbs.  Below are my workouts for Wed and Fri.

Wednesday 08/18/04
*Leg Extension (Cybex)* 2x8-10 => Plate#12-1/2 (10,9,8)
*Hack Squat  * 3 x 10-12 =>90 lbs (10,10,10)
*Legeg Press* 3x12-15 =>3-45s,20 (12,12,12)
*Seated Leg Curl (Cybex)* 2x6-8 =>18 (10,10,8)
*Single Leg Curl (Cybex)* 2x10-12 => Plate 8-1/2	
*Seated Calf Raise* 3X8-10 => 130lbs (8,8,8)

Normally I use the Cybex machine to do hack squats.  This was the first time I used the leg press machine.  I thought I'd start off with just 2 45 lb plates pounds to get started then add, but that was about all I could do for 10 reps.  It really hit my differently than the Cybex machine.  I think I'll stay away from the Cybex for a while. 

Friday 08/20/04
*CG weighted Chin* 2x6-8 =>8,7,6
*WG Row (Cybex)* 2x8-10 => Plate# 13 (10,10,9)
*Dumbbell row 2x10-12*  =>55bs (10,10,10) need to add
*DB Pull-over* 2x12-15 =>40lbs(15) moved to 45lbs(15,13)
*Row Machine* 2X8-10 =>100lbs (10,10)	

I got to the gym a little Friday night.  My gym closes at 9:00 p.m. (summer hours   ).  I felt a little rushed, but not a bad work out all in all.  This weekend I have a big project at work.    So, my Saturday and Sunday may be shot. I'll have to see what happens.........................................well it's Saturday night.  I've been creating this log in notepad for the last couple of days.  The project at work went OK but needless to say I did not make it to the gym today.  Tomorrow is Sunday and I'll be going back into work and my gym in closed on Sunday anyway.  

Monday I'll be going to start another week of Rep Range.  I hope to have a good consistant week and maybe get some base line pictures together to measure my progress.


----------



## TheWolf (Aug 31, 2004)

Monday August 30

*Incline DB Press*  3X6-8 => 65 lbs  (7,7,6)
*DB Bench Press* 3X8-10 => 55lbs (8,8,9)
*DB Flies* 3X10-12 => 45 lbs (10,10,10)
*Arnolds*  3X6-8 => 35 lbs (8,8,8) First time with these 
http://www.exrx.net/WeightExercises/DeltoidAnterior/DBArnoldPress.html
*Bent Lateral* 3X8-10 => 35 lbs (9,9,8)
*Cable Lateral* 3X10-12 => Plate 3 (9,9 8) 

I substituted Arnolds for the single arm DB press, they were stressing my right shoulder a little and I thought some change would be nice.  I like the added movement and shoulder rotation you get from the Arnolds.
Overall, Monday was good workout.  

I am getting more accustom to eating 6 times a day and I am consistently tweaking my meals.  I'm hanging around 203 lbs.

I tried to take some pictures to measure any changes in the future, but they didn't come out so hot.  Or is it just me......


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 31, 2004)

Hey Wolf, nice workout....

You probably broke the camera (talking from experience here   )    

Keep up the good work....


Have a great day!!!


----------



## TheWolf (Aug 31, 2004)

Thanks for checking in Tony.  I'm at work munching on my 4th meal of the day right now:

Turkey with swiss on whole wheat
About a cup of cottage cheese
2 fish oil caps
2 hard boiled eggs.
And water lots of water all damn day long.  I get my cardio _running_ to the restroom all day long.


----------



## BIG C (Sep 1, 2004)

Good back/ shoulder workout Bro!


----------



## TheWolf (Sep 1, 2004)

Thanks for checking in there Big C.  

Tonight will be legs after my daughter's soccer practice.  I've never been a real consistent lifter, but during my "cycles" of working out, I always neglected my legs.  The last 8 months I've been hitting them pretty hard....and actually enjoying that jello feeling right after a workout and the pain the next few days.  Looking forward to tonight's workout.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 1, 2004)

Hey, looks like you "first attempt at a journal" is going well!  Looks like your doing great here man. And the weights your throwing around is impressive to, don't down that! So your doing P/RR/S huh? Great program eh? Anyway, just read your journal and wanted to give you a thumbs up, looks like your doing awesome. Take those pics though and get them up! Helps alot with determining progress


----------



## TheWolf (Sep 1, 2004)

Thanks for the kind works Rock and for taking my journal to page 2!    I've been real happy with the P/RR/S routine, although I haven't done the "S" yet.  I'm seeing progress in the weights I'm moving and, I actually got a compliment on my form Monday night by a guy who seems (and looks) pretty knowledgeable.  

Well, I'm out.  Hope to post tonight's workout and maybe a pic or 2 later tonight tomorrow.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 1, 2004)

Hey, no problem! It's always great to get compliments in the gym!!  Congrats, and looking forward to tonights w/o and pics!


----------



## TheWolf (Sep 1, 2004)

*Wednesday 09/01/04*
*Leg Extension (Cybex)* 3x8-10 =>12.5 (10,10,9)	
*Hack Squat* 3x10-12 =>90 lbs (12,12,10)	
*Leg Press* 3x12-15 =>320lbs (13,12,13)	
*Seated Leg Curl (Cybex)* 3x6-8 => 18 1/2 (8,8,7) Barely got 7 in the last set	
*Stiff legged Dead lift* 3x8-10 =>155lbs (10,10,10) 
*Single Leg Curl (Cybex)* 2x10-12 =>8 1/2 (9,9)	
*Seated Calf Raise* 3X8-10 =>100lbs (10,10,10)

Just got back from the gym, 9:45 p.m.  Overall, pretty good workout. Still bumbed about the hack squat weight, hope to see that go up in the very near future.  Felt good about the leg press weight, up 10 lbs from last workout.  I am hanging in there with the SLDLs.  I found a site somewhere that claims if you put the tips of both feet on 25 lb plates you will isolate your hams when doing the stiffies.  I have to agree.  I really felt it for the first time.  Give it a read and see what you think.
Here's the link => http://www.theallineed.com/ad-health-6/health-042.htm

Well that's it for tonight.


----------



## BritChick (Sep 1, 2004)

TheWolf said:
			
		

> I am hanging in there with the SLDLs.  I found a site somewhere that claims if you put the tips of both feet on 25 lb plates you will isolate your hams when doing the stiffies.  I have to agree.  I really felt it for the first time.  Give it a read and see what you think.
> Here's the link => http://www.theallineed.com/ad-health-6/health-042.htm



Cool... thanks for the info I'm gonna give this a go.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 1, 2004)

IMO that's good for Hack Squat. Hack's are harder than regular squats for me. I say good job!


----------



## TheWolf (Sep 3, 2004)

*Allergy Season is here for me...grrrrr...sniff...sniff*

Thanks for trying to make me feel good about my sorry hack squat Rock.

Here was today's workout

*Friday 09/03/04*

*CG weighted Chin* 3x6-8 =>Just body weight 8,6,5  God I hate these!!!!
*WG Cable row (Cybex)* 3x8-10 =>Plate# 14 (10,10,8)
*Dumbbell row* 3x10-12 =>55lbs (12,11,11) I was supposed to do 60lbs, screwed up, next time I'll go them
*Pull-over* 3x12-15 =>45 (15,15,13)
*Row Machine* 3X10 => 90lbs (10,10,10)
*Pull down (Cybex)* 3X8-10 => Plate #10 (10,10,10)

Despite a allergy generated, brain bleeding, eye bulging headache, I went to the gym anyway.  Not a bad work, more rest between sets to allow my left eye to settle back into the socket.  I had this headache all day, just can't shake it.  I was out of my Allegra and my head was like a block of concrete.  Swung my the drug store on the way home and picked up a new RX.  Hopefully, I'll be cool for the weekend.

I am also having a problem with my right elbow.  Pull ups, pull downs, any type of curling motion kills.    I used to play a lot of baseball, I never had any arm problems before.  If I hold my elbow at a 90 degree angle, flex and extend my arm straight, it cracks and I feel some sort of relief, but not for long.  It's to the point where I have to have it looked at.  At first I thought tendinitis, but the fact that it makes that cracking noise has me baffled.  Time will tell, an probably x-rays or MRIs will tell to....

That's about it for me.  Hope everyone has a safe holiday weekend.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 3, 2004)

Pitiful Hack? Have you looked at my journal?!? Or are you insulting me too?!? 

Go to a sports doctor! Any other Dr will just say use anti-inflammatorys, ice and don't lift weights! Hope it's alright.


----------



## TheWolf (Sep 3, 2004)

Here's my first attempt at posting a picture.  I wasn't able to paste the picture right in, so it's an attachment.
So I'm 6'-0"  actually 5'-11 15/16"  and around 202lbs.  Right now I'm just looking to put on some size.  Legs need work, but I'm working on them.  From the looks of this picture my traps need work too.  O.K. I need work all around I guess.


----------



## TheWolf (Sep 3, 2004)

Missed your post Rock, not bashing your hack man.  I just thought mine seemed weak.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 4, 2004)

TheWolf said:
			
		

> Missed your post Rock, not bashing your hack man.  I just thought mine seemed weak.


I'm just giving you a hard time buddy! But really, your hack is not that sorry and it'll shoot up quickly. Nice pic. You have some good definition already. What are you wanting to bulk up to?


----------



## TheWolf (Sep 4, 2004)

Hey Rock,
I'm thinking 210 - 215 or so, it depends on how fast I gain and what I'm gaining. I haven't ever been north of 205 in my life.  And that was mostly fat, back then.  I've never really stuck with working out before and was never really into my diet ever.  So I thought I'd try a bulk (as clean as I can)  and then cut and see how it goes.  I guess one good sign is I'm up around 7 pounds so far and my pants still fit! I guess some of that weight can be water from the creatine.

The folks on this site are great.  You get some who really know what they're talking about and some who just make you laugh.  But it's nice to see people going through the same things you are, you know, sticking to a diet, staying motivated, stuff like that.

Thanks for checking in again.  Take care. Have a safe weekend.


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 4, 2004)

Hey wolfman,


Not much to say here.  I havent been reading your journal much lately for obviious reasons.... 
I will catch up with you later.  I just wanted to shoot by and say hi


----------



## TheWolf (Sep 7, 2004)

Didn't workout yesterday due to the holiday, gym closed.  This week will be a power week.  Hope to hit the gym tonight and post my results.  The long holiday weekend killed my diet, but I had fun, and now I'm ready to get back into it.

Hope everyone had a nice weekend.


----------



## TheWolf (Sep 8, 2004)

Well I was all set to get back in to the gym and start a power week.  Started with dumbbell presses.  Did a quick warm up, then grabbed the 80 pounders.  I banged out a set of 6 with no problem.  Second set, stalled a little at #5 but was able to force out the 6th.  The third set, #4 was tough, but I got it and went for 5.  I got to about 1/2 way, breathing out, but ran out of breath.  I guess I held what little breath I had left and felt an instant head ache come over me.  Right behind my left eye.  That ended my workout.  I went home and laid down.

So needless to say I am depressed, and a little worried.  I'll give my Dr. a call later and see what he has to say. 

I found a similar post, seems like some sort of scan may be in my future.
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=34995
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=10759

I wanted to get that last rep out.  I was focused on my breathing, but I just ran out, held it a little and BANG instant headache.  I am so disgusted, I just want to go eat a 1/2 gallon of ice-cream, double fudge brownie.


----------



## TheWolf (Sep 8, 2004)

Well, I played phone tag with my Dr's office all day.  My headache got a little better this evening so I went to the gym.  
3X4-6	
*Dumbbell press*  => 75lbs 6,6,6
*Incline Bench Press* => 175lbs 6,8,8
*Weighted Dips*  => +25lbs 6,7,7
*Military press* (standing) =>95lbs 6,6,6
*Upright Row* => 180lbs 7,7,7
*Cheat Lateral* => 35lb 7,8,7

I was pretty disgusted with last nights workout.  My head was feeling a little better so I decided to hit the gym.  I picked up where I left off last night when I got my headache.  I just backed off on the flat DB bench.  I was able to get 3 sets of 6 off with not too much trouble.  My headache came back a little so this workout wasn't too intense, but I got it in.  I guess it was better than sitting at home.  

I may try to get legs in tomorrow if the kids soccer practice gets rained out.

*Today's Diet*
*Meal 1*
Cup of oatmeal
Protein shake
2 hard boiled eggs
L-Glutamine

*Meal 2*
1/2 Cup Cottage Cheese
Slice of Wheat Bread

*Meal 3*
Ham and swiss on wheat
Cottage Cheese
3 hard boiled eggs

*Meal 4*
Ham and swiss on wheat

Workout
Creatine right after workout
Whey shake about 30 min after workout

*Meal 5*
About one hour after workout
4 egg omelet
2 slices of whole wheat toast
1 cup of oatmeal

*Meal 6*
1 cup cottage cheese


----------



## TheWolf (Sep 10, 2004)

Since I had the severe headache on Tuesday, I went to see my Dr.  He did some tests in the office.  My grandmother died from a ruptured aneurysm, once I told him that he sent me for an MRI and an MRA.  That was Thursday.  So I waited around all day Thursday, with no word.  I just found out today that everything came back O.K. no aneurysm!!!!  Maybe just a quick rise in my BP during the workout or improper breathing gave me the headache.  Of course, now I feel like a wuss going to the Dr about it, but when it happened, I thought I was going to croak right there on the bench...for real!!

It is really a big relief, I was a little worried and depressed.  I thought I may have to give up heavy lifting or lifting in general.  So tonight I'm going back to the gym and try to salvage this week.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 10, 2004)

Hey, that sucks with the headache. I think it's your breathing though, used to happen to me sometimes too. Take it easy for awhile and then hit it hard again and focus on your breathing and not locking your whole body when lifting heavy!


----------



## TheWolf (Sep 14, 2004)

Little depressed with my head problem.  Tuesday, the 7th I had the headache issue, brain scan on Thursday.  Friday, still had a little headache, but found out that I didn't have a tumor or aneurysm.  Sunday, went to the gym just to do a light arm workout.  I started warming up with bb curls, friggin headache started again, not bad but it was there.  I just worked through it and it was a decent arm workout, good pump felt good.

Monday I was done feeling sorry for myself, so off to the gym. (Plus I didn't have a headache   )


MONDAY   3X4-6	9/13/2004
*Dumbbell press*  => 225lb (6,6,5) Then added 10lbs for 1 rep each until I hit 265. Then 275 buried me. I just wanted to see how far I could go.
*Incline Bench Press* => 50 lbs DB (6,6,6) need to move up to the 55s
*Weighted Dips* => 25lb (6,6,6)  will add 5 or 10lbs next time
*Arnolds* => 35lb DBs (7,7,7)
*Upright Row* => 115lb BB I normally use the cables.  I liked the BB for a change of pace.
*Cheat Lateral* =>35  (7,7,7) Need to move to the 40s

I was very focused on my breathing, more so than ever, and had *NO* problems with headaches.    Very relieved.  Today was an off day, my arms are a little sore from Sunday, chest it a little sore from Monday.  Looking forward to legs tomorrow.  


Gotta stay motivated and keep updating my journal.  I was a little down for a while, but I seem to be back on track and feeling good.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 14, 2004)

Great news on the headache being gone!


----------



## TheWolf (Sep 14, 2004)

Thanks RocK.  Sounds like you've been hit with a headache too.  Hope you're feeling better.

Do you know other folks with the same problem?  I thought I was going to die from my headache.  Sounds like 3 or 4 people on this board have had self induced headaches too.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 14, 2004)

Yeah, Gary has a headache too but he thinks it might just be allergies. Those headaches are the worse though!


----------



## TheWolf (Sep 15, 2004)

WEDNESDAY   9/15/2004	

*Leg Press* => 380 lbs (8,8,8)	
*Leg Extension (Cybex)* => 13.5 (7,7,7)	
*Seated Leg Curl (Cybex)* => 19 (7,6,6)	
*Stiff legged Dead lift* => 185 lbs
*Calf raises seated* => 130 lbs (8,8,8)	
*Calf raises (straight leg)* => #15 (10,10,10)
*Squats* => 155 (5,5,5)  Light I know but I was burnt out.

They gym was unusually busy tonight.  I was unable to squat right off the bat, so I started with the leg press.  A rack opened up at the end of my workout so I finished off with light squats.  The ole legs were wobbling, but I got through it.  I'm really feeling more comfortable with the SLDLs.  Hope to move up in weight on those.

I usually take my routine with me to the gym, but today I didn't bring it.  I forgot if I had to to 4-6 or 6-8 reps so I was shooting for 6-8 with everything.  For the power week I should have shot for 4-6, so in all, my weights could have been higher, but I felt it was a good workout all in all.  I had a tough time walking to my car.

Another day with out a headache....good deal.    


Diet today  

*Meal 1*
Cup Oatmeal, 4 egg omelet, milk
*Meal 2*
Turkey, swiss on whole wheat, 1/2 cup cottage cheese
*Meal 3*
Chicken breast, sweet potato, cottage cheese
*Meal 4*
Whey shake
*Meal 5*
Pork chop, sweet potato, asparagus, green beans

Workout 8:00 p.m.  Creatine, whey shake

*Meal 6*
1/2 cup Cottage Cheese, 1 cup oatmeal.


----------



## TheWolf (Sep 17, 2004)

My legs are killing me from Wednesday's workout.  
I'll be hitting the back tonight

Rack Dead lift
Bent Row
Weighted Chin
CG Seated Row (cable)
Might throw in some DB rows and or pull downs.

My diet is a mess today. I left my cooler at home!!!    There isn't much to eat here at the cafeteria.  Hamburgers, steak and cheese hoagies, freedom fries.  I have some whey under my desk, so I may be shake'n it more the normal.  I should hide a can of chicken or tuna under there too.

Hope to post my numbers later tonight.


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 17, 2004)

TheWolf said:
			
		

> My legs are killing me from Wednesday's workout.
> I'll be hitting the back tonight
> 
> Rack Dead lift
> ...


Hey Wolf, sounds like a hell of a workout.  I am looking forward to being here in your journal a little more as soon as I have solved some issues (hurricanes, hurricanes, hurricanes)


----------



## TheWolf (Sep 17, 2004)

Hey Tony,
Thanks for stopping in.
I can't imagine what you and you're family are going through.  Now there's another one brewing down there!  Hang in there man.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 18, 2004)

Everything going well Wolf?


----------



## TheWolf (Sep 18, 2004)

Hey Rock,
Everything is going fine.  Just tied up with work and stuff, haven't been around to update the old journal.  PA's been getting pounded with rain from that damn Ivan.  No high winds but plenty of flooding. 

How's your brain been feeling?  Hope you're doing OK.  

Well, here's my last two WOs

*FRIDAY * 
3X4-6	9/17/2004
*Rack Dead lift* => 135,185, 225, 245, 265, *275* all 6xs
*Bent Row* => [135, 155, 165, 175 (6x)], *185* (4x) Left elbow pain, no big deal.
*Weighted Chin* => 5,4,4  Just body weight, god I hate these!
*CG Seated Row (Cybex)* => Plate #15 (6,6,6)

My rack deads are moving up, bent rows are feeling better and moving up too.  I just can't get my pull or chin up numbers to move.  Maybe doing them after the rack deads and bent rows may be holding me back.  


*SATURDAY * 
3X4-6	9/18/2004
*Barbell Curl* => 85 lbs (6x)  95 lbs (4x) 85 lbs (6x)
*Preacher Curl * => EZ Curl bar + 60 lbs (5,4,5)
*Hammer Curl DB*  => 45lbs (6,6,6)
*CG Bench Press* => [185, 195, 205 (6x)] 215 (4x) *Smith Machine*
*Skull Crushers* => EZ Curl +60 lbs (6,6,6)
*Single Arm Dumbbell Extensions* => 35 lbs (6,6,6)

Well, it's late.  That's all for tonight.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 19, 2004)

Hey Wolf, my "brain" is doing fine, LOL!  Looks like good workouts. Especially that row, awesome job! Don't sweat the weighted chins, it will go up. But you probably are pre-fatigued with the rows and racked deads beforehand. And great CG Bench Press! Doing great man!


----------



## TheWolf (Sep 19, 2004)

Man Rock, you're one early rising mo-fo, 6:00 a.m on a Sunday!!!

Thanks for the kind words again.  This is by far the longest I've ever stuck with working out in my life.  I have this board and members like you to thank.  Going to the gym in not a bother this time around.  I'm actually enjoying it and when I miss a day I get pissed and try to make it up as soon a possible.  I just need to dial in my diet better.  Some days are good and some days I slack and don't plan ahead and get all screwed up.

Again thanks for checking up on me.  I'm gonna go check out your journal and see what you're up to.

Take care.


----------



## TheWolf (Sep 21, 2004)

I wasn't ablet to sneak away last night to workout   .  My plan is to start a RR week today.  I'll do Monday's workout tonight and head back in tomorrow to do legs.  Then I'll be back on track.

Today's workout:
*Incline Dumbbell Press* => 3 x 6-8
*Bench Press* => 3 x 8-10
*Flies* => 2 x 10-12
*Single Arm dumbbell press* => 2 x 6-8
*Bent Lateral *  =>2-3 x 8-10
*Cable Side Lateral* =>2 x 10-12

Obviously, this is taken from GoPros *P\RR\S* routine.  I always have a hard time just doing two sets of ANYTHING, so I do three sets of the above.  Not counting any warm ups.

Hope to post my numbers tonight.  Who knows, maybe a *PR* or two.


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 21, 2004)

Hey Wolf, what's doing.....

Too bad you couldn't sneak out....It doesn't matter, you pick up where you left off and it'll be cool...
By the way, Rock is hardcore man.  He's a good guy and his advice is very informed.  All I know is that I read his journal and see what's doing too...


----------



## TheWolf (Sep 21, 2004)

Hey Tony, 
Glad to see Jeanne made a hard right and won't be giving you any problems.  We had a lot of fallout here in PA from Ivan.  Lots of flooding, not near as bad as FL I'm sure, but a pain for those folks none the less.  I stayed high and dry.

Looks like you're doing well even with nature's interruptions.  I see the progress you've made, you should be proud....and more importantly, motivated to keep it going.

Thanks for checking in!  Keep up the good work.


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 21, 2004)

TheWolf said:
			
		

> Hey Tony,
> Glad to see Jeanne made a hard right and won't be giving you any problems. We had a lot of fallout here in PA from Ivan. Lots of flooding, not near as bad as FL I'm sure, but a pain for those folks none the less. I stayed high and dry.
> 
> Looks like you're doing well even with nature's interruptions. I see the progress you've made, you should be proud....and more importantly, motivated to keep it going.
> ...


You want to laugh some?  Remember Ivan?  I know, how can you forget.  Well, a part of Ivan went down south and it's giving us rain here in So Fla.
They are saying that if it moves into the gulf, it may redevelop....How do you like them apples.....LOL
I mean, you have to laugh....


----------



## TheWolf (Sep 21, 2004)

I didn't hear that!  That's just not right, a double whammy from Ivan.  I wonder if they will rename it.....Ivan II?

It's good you can laugh, what else can you do...right?  I never heard of a hurricane breaking apart and reforming like that, but then again I'm no meteorologist, hell I can't even spell it without the help of SpelChek.

Take care Tony.


----------



## TheWolf (Sep 21, 2004)

Tonight's workout.  Was supposed to be Monday's, but missed

*Bench Press* 3x8-10 => 155 (10) 175 (10) 185 (10) *195* (10 Tuff, but I got 10)
*Incline Dumbbell Press* 3x6-8 =>*70*# (6) 65# (8,7)
*Flies *  3x10-12 => 45# (11,10,11)
*Arnold Press* 3x6-8 =>30# (10) 35# (8,6)
*Bent Lateral* 3x8-10 => 35# (8) 30# (8,8)
*Cable Side Lateral* 3x10-12 => Plate #3 (10, 9) #2 (10)

I tried to move up to the 70lb DBs with the incline press, but could only get 6 on the first set after warming up, so I went down to the 65lbs.  Little bumbed but I gave it a shot.  I did more on the bench than ever before, so I was glad about that.  Everything else stayed pretty much the same.

Tomorrow night is legs then I'll be back on schedule.  Quick post, got to go.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 29, 2004)

Hey man, good w/o there! So where are you? It's been 7 days now. Everything all right? i've been gone for a bit so I've missed you on here lately.


----------



## TheWolf (Sep 29, 2004)

Hey Rock, thanks for checking up on me.  I've been out of town for 4 days, so my schedule is all out of whack.  Just got home last night around 9.  Tonight my girls had soccer practice, my wife is coaching a girls B-ball team so no way to get away tonight either.  Hope to get it back together tomorrow, no...wait....both girls have soccer games tomorrow night..grrrr.  Well maybe after the games.  This is the worst stretch of not working out I've had in quite a while.  I'll get it back on track as soon as I can.

I see the doc is making some progress with your elbow, good for you.  I'll do all I can to post a workout tomorrow night.  Thanks for keeping the pressure on.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 29, 2004)

Hey, glad to see you here  Busy family huh? LOL. How old are your girls?

Yeah the doc is making some progress, but I'm getting pain again now. If I can get through this Power week I should be fine though. (I hope )


----------



## TheWolf (Sep 29, 2004)

The girls are 5 and 7. So we're busy running because they aren't on the same team so between practice and games forget it.  If it's not soccer, its b-ball, or t-ball, or gymnastics.  Can you see a pattern here?  Trying to keep them involved in something, anything sports related.  My wife's althletic so it's important to her that they are involved in sports.  Not just for the competition, but discipline, teamwork all the good reasons to play team sports.  Plus if they get a scholarship to college that's just a plus   

I work with a guy has has tendonitis.  He's wearing some sort of band on his forearm, he said it's really helping. His doc prescribed it.  Hang in there man.


----------



## TheWolf (Oct 4, 2004)

I have been MIA for a while, about 2 weeks.  During that time I was questioning why I bother.  Is it all worth it?  I'm making some gains in weight I'm lifting but not a ton.  I started questioning my workout routine ( I know that's blasfame, sorry GoPro)  So I took a look at my logs and noticed the MANY days I missed for what ever reason and the over all sloppiness of the journal.  I'm talking about my excel spreadsheet not this journal.  I decided to scrap my .xls spreadsheet and start over.  Then I looked at my diet.  I've been hit or miss to say the least with that.  So, I'm back and have a plan.

1. Keep a neater log.  Scrap old log 
2. Keep my weights going up, don't take any steps backwards
3. Start using the shock component of P\RR\S
4. Get a real diet together and stick to it.
5. Bulk to 210lbs then try a cut.

So here is what I did tonight:

*Dumbbell press* => 75lbs 6,6,6 (this is a step back, I've done 80, will try next power week)
*Incline Bench Press* => 155lbs 6,8,8
*Weighted Dips* => +35lbs 6,6,6
*Arnolds* =>40lbs 6,6,6
*Upright Row* => 136lbs 6,6,6
*Cheat Lateral* => 40lb 6,6,6


OK, that's it for tonight.  I've got some diet work to do.


----------



## TheWolf (Oct 6, 2004)

Tonights Power leg workout:

*Squats* => 155 (6,6,6)  (Almost too embarrassed to post)
*Leg Press* => *410* (6,6,5)
*Leg Extension Cybex* => Plate# 13.5 (6,6,6)
*Seated Leg Curl Cybex* => Plate# 19 (6,6,6)
*Stiff legged Dead lift * => 155 (6,6,6)

I'm guessing the two weeks off kicked the hell out of my squat.  Felt real weak squatting, but pretty strong in the leg press (for me anyway it's a *PR*)  Everything else I need to add weight.  This is what I need to do better.  Next week or when ever I do another power week, I need to add weight.  I need to know it's OK if I only get the weight for 4 or 5 reps the weight must go up.  I can't keep doing the same weight every week.

Hope tonight was a fluke with squatting.  I put on 180 to warm up and I only got it once.  I felt very awkward, my feet didn't feel like they were in the right position.  Just felt lousy.  Never been a good squatter, but that is just sad.

I also posted earlier today to get my diet straightened out.  CowPimp was kind enough to lend his knowledge to get me where I need to be.  I need to make some final adjustments and I'll post that here.


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 6, 2004)

Hey there buddy, I've been kinda MIA too. (No computer ) Looking good, I think your lifts look great. Don't sweat the squat. When I haven't squatted for over 1 week it goes down too, no worries there it'll jump back up quickly also. Are you going to complete failure and keeping the intesity at it's maximum with this program? That's how this program works best, otherwise there will not be much gain. If you have questions I can go over examples of what you can do. Glad your back and with a fresh attitude, that always helps ( I need to refreshen my attitude very couple of days to keep in it sometimes)


----------



## TheWolf (Oct 7, 2004)

Rock,
Part of my problem is I feel like I need to hit the 6 reps (power week) each set and if I don't I failed.  But then I keep moving the same weight each week for 6 reps.  I know that is wrong.  So, if I'm doing 3 sets going for 4-6 reps and I get a weight 4 times and fail going for the 5th each time, is that what needs to be done to optimize my time in the gym?  So when I can do a weight 3 sets of 6, throw that weight to the side and move up....right?

Another problem I have is working to failure.  I am usually alone when I work out, well there is usually at least one person in the gym, but not necessarily watching me to see if I need help. So I end up using the smith machine for my BB bench, BB incline, and squat (last night I squatted in the power rack for the first time hence the weight).  I've read people's opinions about using the smith machine, but I'm sort of stuck with it if I want to work to failure.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 7, 2004)

When I did power week for Phase I, my goal was always to pick a weight that I could only do 4 reps on. Then when I could do 5-6 for my first set, I'd up the weight. I always go slow on the negative and then burst up.

When working to failure and your doing BB bench or MP you need to be careful. I usually stop shy of failure when I don't have a spotter and then try to find a spotter for the last set so I can do a few forced. But I make sure my next exercise is with DB's, there's really no danger going to failure with DB's and what I'll do is go to failure, then rest for a few seconds and then pound out a few more reps. I'll do that several times. But again, I think your doing great. You just might get a bit more from the program with a bit more intensity. And I really like your sig!


----------



## TheWolf (Oct 12, 2004)

OK, I've missed a few workout postings.  Here's what I did this week:

*10/11/04*

*Dumbbell press* => 80lbs (6,6,6)	[Last week => 75 6,6,6]
*Incline Bench Press* => Smith 185 (5,5,5)       [Last week => Free 155 6,6,6]*
Weighted Dips* => 40 (6,5,5)       [Last week =>35 (6,6,6)]
*Arnolds* => 40 (6,6,6)      [Last week =>40 (6,6,6)]
*Upright Row* => 115 (6,6,6)    [Last week =>135 (6,5,4)]
*Cheat Lateral* => 45 (5,5,4)   [Last week => 40 (6,6,6)]

*10/12/04* 

*Squats* => 245 (6,6,6) Smith   [Last week => 155 Power rack (6,6,6)]
*Leg Press* => 410 (6,6,6)    [Last week => 410 (6,6,5)] Should have added
*Leg Extension* => 14 (6,6,6)   [Last week => 13.5 (6,6,6)]
*Seated Leg Curl*	19 (6,6,6)    [Last week =>19 (6,6,6)]
*Stiff legged Dead lift* => 175 (6,6,6)    [Last week =>155 (6,6,6)]
*Calf raises seated* => 120 (6,6,6)	


Last two workouts were pretty good.  Next power week, I'm going to try 85s for the DB press.  I should have moved up on the leg presses and curls tonight.  Not sure what I was thinking there.  Again, felt good tonight.

I also got a ton of feed back and help with my diet from CowPimp.  Take a look, feel free to comment.

I have to get back to watching the Yankees blow a friggin eight run lead!!


----------



## TheWolf (Oct 12, 2004)

Forgot to attach my diet plan.  It's a lot food for me and it'll be a big adjustment but I'm ready.  We'll see how it goes. 202 lbs right now.


----------



## TheWolf (Oct 15, 2004)

Last night's workout
*10/14/04*
*Rack Deadlift* => 275X6X2  -  295X5
*Bent Row - BB* => 185 (6,5,5) left elbow pain
*Weighted Chin* => 6,5,4  (still just body weight    )
*CG Seated Row (Cybex)* => Plate#16 (6,5,5)

Moved up 20lbs on my rack dead for the last set.  Had some left elbow pain during the bent rows, had this last time too, not too bad but couldn't add any more weight.  Still just doing bodyweight on my chins.  I moved up one plate on the Seated rows.  So, I'm sticking with my plan on adding weight when I can.

I'm trying to get used to eating 4,000 calories a day.  I don't think I actually got there yet.  I'm packing my meals, but I get tied up with work and the next thing I know I missed my feeding time.  I'm getting there my weight is still around 203.


----------



## TheWolf (Oct 17, 2004)

Yesterday's workout.

*Barbell Curl* => 95lbs (6,6,6)
*Preacher Curl* => EZ Curl 60lbs (6,5,5)
*Hammer Curl* => 45lbs (5) 40lbs (5,5)
*CG Bench Press* => 195 (6), 205 (6), 215 (6) 225lbs (3)
*Skull Crushers* => EZ Curl 60lbs (6,6) 70lbs (6)
*Single Arm Dumbbell Extensions* => 30lbs (6,6)  35lbs (6)

A decent workout yesterday.  I was in an out in about 45 minutes.  I had recorded that last week I did 45lb hammers, no way I was doing that today.  Maybe a recording error or pre fatigued who knows.  Felt pretty good afterwards.  By looking at the reps above, I need to add weight to each of the workouts.  I'll be switching to a Rep-Range workout next week, maybe two weeks of that then move to my first full shock week.

Still not used to eating 4000 calories a day.  I'm around 3000 right now, just still missing meals here and there.  Not giving up, I'll get there.


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 17, 2004)

Hey there buddy. Looking good in here. Nice lifts! The bent rows that hurt your elbow, are you gripping the bar with your thumb wrapped around or just with your fingers with your thumb beside them?


----------



## TheWolf (Oct 17, 2004)

Hey Rock, 
I have my thumb wrapped around the bar, overhand grip.  Think a different grip may help?  I tried underhanded, but the weight I was using was too much.  I wanted to stick with the weight I had on.  Not sure how effective the underhand grip is anyway.

How's you elbow doing?  Did you solve you're PC problem yet?


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 17, 2004)

You can still keep an overhand grip, but don't wrap your thumb around the bar. Does that make sense? Keep it next to your index finger. Make your hands like hooks and think of your arms only as hooks to bring the bar up to your back. When you wrap your thumb around the bar as well, your arms and especially your forearms get brought into the movement more. So it could be placing more stress on your elbow than needed. 

My elbow is doing pretty well, thanks for asking. Still seeing the doc but I haven't had to lay off the weights yet so that's a major improvement  And sadly no, haven't fixed the PC yet. Money's been having to go to other things right now. Hopefully soon though


----------



## shutupntra1n (Oct 17, 2004)

Hi,
I thought I would stop in and lend a post of support after that lovely thread about me  (blushing) I wish I was on 65 lbers for DB inclines


----------



## TheWolf (Oct 17, 2004)

I see what you're saying.  Hooks.  I'll give it a try.  Makes sense.

When you do bent rows, were do you bring the bar to?  I bring it to about my navel maybe a little higher, not much.  Is that right or should it be brought closer to the chest?


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 17, 2004)

I think that's fine Wolf. I usually hit right under my rib cage. The hook concept works with almost all rowing movements too. Like Lat Pulldown, Rows, Pull-ups, etc... It's really helped me and helps focus on the lats more also.


----------



## TheWolf (Oct 18, 2004)

Tonight's workout.  Day one Rep Range

*Incline Dumbbell Press* => 70# (7,7,7)
*Bench Press* => 185# (8,8,8) last eight tuff
*Flies* =>45# (9) 40# (10,11)
*Arnolds* => 35# (8,8,7)
*Bent Lateral*  => 35# (8,8,8)
*Cable Side Lateral* => Plate #2 (10,10,10)

Maybe able to move up to 75# on the inclines next time.  Tried to start off with 45 on the flies, but seemed too much, so I backed off.  Got to go watch the rest of the Yankees game, top of the 14th.


----------



## TheWolf (Nov 3, 2004)

Wow, I've been away for a while.  Still been working out, just not posting.  Here is the last two workouts for this week.  I'm doing rep range this week.

*Monday*
*Incline Dumbbell Press* 3x6-8 => *75#* (8,7,5)
*Bench Press* 3x8-10 => 185# (7,7,7)
*Flies* 3x10-12 =>40# (9,8) 35# (9)
*Arnolds* 3x6-8 => 40# (7,6) 35# (8)
*Bent Lateral* 3X8-10 35# (8,8,8)
*Cable Side Lateral* 2x10-12 => Plate #3 (10, 10)

Personal best on the incline, sort of ran out of gas on the last set, but I'll take it.  That sort of wore me out for my flat bench, but it was a great workout Monday night.  Still sore!!!!!

Tonight
*Leg Extension (Cybex)* 2x8-10 => #14 (10,8,8)
*Hack Squat * 3x10-12 => 110# (12) 120# (12) 130# (10)
*Leg Press * 3x12-15 => 340# (14,11,10)
*Seated Leg Curl (Cybex)* 2x6-8 => #19 1/2 (8,8,8)
*Stiff legged Dead lift * 2x8-10 =>165# (10,9,8) God I still hate these!
*Seated Calf Raise * 3X10 => 130# (8,6,6)

Almost doing the stack on the leg curls, next time around I'll see it I can do it.  Tonight was a pretty good workout, a little too much talking about the presidency, but that's OK.  Also, lost two pounds somewhere, that has me a little disgusted.  I'll have to keep a better eye on my diet, make sure I'm eating enough.  Goal is still around 210 or so.  That's all I have.


----------



## TheWolf (Nov 5, 2004)

Here's tonight's workout:

*Back R/R*
*CG weighted Chin* 2x6-8 => 8,7,6
*WG Cable row (Cybex)* 2x8-10 => #15 (10,8) #14 (8)
*Dumbbell row* 2x10-12 => 55# (10,10,8)
*Pull-over* 2x12-15 => 50# (13,12,10)
*Row Machine* 2X10 => 100# (10,9,8)
*Pull down * 2X10 => #11 (9) #10 (8)

Great pump during this workout.  I don't usually get that feeling on back days, tonight's workout was pretty intense.  Weighed myself again down another pound, that's three total now.  Not the direction I was hoping to go.  Going though some training at work this week, so it was tough to break away every 2.5 - 3.0 hours to eat.  Today was the last day for the training, so no more excuses.


----------



## TheWolf (Nov 6, 2004)

Tonight's workout.

*Alternating dumbbell curl * 3x6-8 => 45# (8,7,6)
*Cable curl * 3x8-10 => 130# (10,10,8)
*Concentration Curl * 3x10-12 => 30# (10,10,9)
*Weighted dip* 3x6-8 => +30# (8,7,6)
*Pushdown* 3x8-10 => 150# (10,10,9)
*Kickback*  3x10-12 =>20# (12,12,12)

I bumped up the db curls to 45 lbs, it was a tough but I got three sets out with a little extra rest in between.  There was no one in the gym tonight so I was able to get in and out with no chit chat.  

I think next week will be another RR week, then go back to a couple of power weeks.


----------



## TheWolf (Nov 8, 2004)

*First week into the IM Competition*

The start of another rep range week for me.

*Incline Dumbbell Press * 3x6-8 =>75# (8,6,4)  
-  *Last week=>75# (8,7,5)*

* Bench Press BB* 3x8-10 =>185# (8,8,7)   
- *Last week=>185# (7,7,7)*

*Flies* 2x10-12 =>40# (12,11,10)  
-  *Last week=>40# (9,8) 35# (9)*

*Arnolds* 2x6-8 =>40# (8,6,6)  
-  *Last week=>40# (7,6) 35# (8)*

*Bent Lateral* 2-3x8-10 =>35# (9,8,8)  
-  *Last week=>35# (8,8,8) *

*Cable Side Lateral* 2x10-12 =>Plate#3 (10,10,10)  
-  *Last week=>Plate #3 (10, 10)*

I didn't get the greatest pump during the chest routines tonight.  I fell a little short on the incline compared to last week.  Reps and/or weights are up for the other exercises though.  Pretty good burn on shoulders tonight.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 9, 2004)

Workout looks good buddy. The thing to keep in mind is you may fall a little short sometimes, but what it comes down to is how push yourself! Did you do your best? Your body of course will fall short for a variety of reasons but you still did awesome and will make great gains if you pushed yourself. 

Just needed to say that too you because I know I'm one to always look at numbers and think my w/o was crap if the numbers didn't go up.


----------



## TheWolf (Nov 11, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Workout looks good buddy. The thing to keep in mind is you may fall a little short sometimes, but what it comes down to is how push yourself! Did you do your best? Your body of course will fall short for a variety of reasons but you still did awesome and will make great gains if you pushed yourself.
> 
> Just needed to say that too you because I know I'm one to always look at numbers and think my w/o was crap if the numbers didn't go up.




Thanks for chiming in Rock.  That was only my second time inclining the 75s, so I'm happy with that.  I just had higher expectations, nothin wrong with that I guess.

I see you have some experience with M1T from your other posts.  I'd like to pick your brain sometime about that if you don't mind.


----------



## TheWolf (Nov 11, 2004)

Wednesday's workout.

*Leg Extension (Cybex) 2x8-10* => Plate # 14 1/2 (8,8,8)
    -  _* Last week =>Plate #14 (10,8,8) *_
*Hack Squat 3x10-12* => 130# (12,12,12)
    -  _*Last week => 110# (12) 120#(12) 130#(10)*_
*Leg Press 3x12-15* => 340# (12,11,10)
    -  _*Last week => 340# (14,11,10)*_
*Seated Leg Curl (Cybex) 2x6-8* => *Plate #20 (8,8,7)  STACK!!!* 
    -  _*Last week => Plate #19 1/2 (8,8,8)*_
*Stiff legged Dead lift 2x8-10 * => SKIPPED
    -  _*Last week => 165# (10,8,8)*_
*Single Leg Curl (Cybex) 2x10-12* => SKIPPED
    -  _*Last week => Plate #8 1/2 (9,9)*_
*Seated Calf Raise 3x10-12* => SKIPPED
    -  _*Last week => 100# (10,10,10)*_

Last night was an abbreviated session.  I got home late from work and the gym closes at 10 p.m.  So, I got in what I could.  I was able to do the stack on my leg curls!  I was psyched about that.  My hack weight is  creeping up too.  I pretty much had all to do to get to 12  in the last set.  That tore me up for my leg presses, which suffered a little.  Couldn't get the reps I wanted.  But it was a decent workout all in all.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 11, 2004)

Good w/o. And you can pick my brain about my experience with M1T anytime.


----------



## TheWolf (Nov 11, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Good w/o. And you can pick my brain about my experience with M1T anytime.




Thanks man.  Maybe, I'll send you a PM.


----------



## TheWolf (Nov 12, 2004)

Tonight's workout

*CG weighted Chin* 8,7,6   <---Friggen chins, still just body weight

*WG Cable row (Cybex)*
Plate #15 X 10 X 1
Plate #15 X 8 X 1
Plate #14.5 X 8 X 1

*DB row *  
55# X 12 X 3  <-----Bump up to 60#

*DB Pull-over*
50# X 15 X 1
50# X 14 X 1   <----Bump up to 55#

*Row Bar*
100# X 10 X 1
100# X 9 X 1

Didn't set any world records tonight, but considering I almost stayed home, I had a pretty good night.  I'm feeling like I'm getting more control of these movements.  My numbers are moving up.  Feeling good, can't really say I see a difference yet, not sweatin it yet though.


----------



## TheWolf (Nov 14, 2004)

Saturday's workout

*Alternating dumbbell curl *  
45# X 8 X 2

*Cable curl*
130# X 10 X 2
140# X 10 X 1

*Concentration Curl*
30# X 10 X 2
30# X 9 X 1

*Weighted dip* 
+35# X 8 X 1
+35# X 7 X 2

*Pushdown *  
150# X 10 X 3   <---------Bump to 160# next time

*Kickback*
25# X 7 X 1  Too much had to back off
20 # X 10 X 2


Tried to move up on the kickbacks but I couldn't control 25 the way I like so I backed off to 20#. Looks like I can move up to 160# on the pushdowns and move up to 140# or so on the cable curl.  Slowly but steady the numbers are moving up.


----------



## TheWolf (Nov 16, 2004)

Missed Monday's workout.  I decided to brew a batch of beer instead.  I had a moment of weakness.  So here's tonights workout.  Started a power week, first one in a few weeks.  Pretty happy with the numbers.


*Dumbbell press*  
_*85#*_ X 5 X 3   *<---PR*

*Incline Bench Press  * 
Smith 185# X 6 X 1
Smith 185# X 5 X 2

*Weighted Dips*
45# X 6 X 1
45# X 5 X 1
45# X 4 X 1

*Arnolds*
_*45#*_ X 6 X 1    *<---PR*
45# X 5 X 2

*Upright Row* 
Cable 190# X 6 X 2
Cable 190# X 5 X 1

*Cheat Lateral* 
45# X 5 X 3


Pretty excited about hitting the 85#ers for the first time on the flat bench.  They were tough, but I got 3 solid sets of 5 up.  Also moved up on the Arnolds to the 45#s for the first time too. My numbers are slowly creeping up, feeling good about things.
Weighed myself tonight after working out, up to 205#.  That's a PR for me too!  I did just eat before heading to the gym, so I'll have to see if it the weight sticks.  

I haven't seen any new posts about the competition, rules, judges, blah blah.  All that doesn't really matter to me, just wondering if this is still a competition or just a new place to post journals.  Any thoughts.... 
Again, it really doesn't matter in the end I will post a picture and I am dedicated to make sure it's better than the one out there now.


----------



## TheWolf (Nov 16, 2004)

So, I was all pumped up about pressing the 85# DBs for the first time tonight.  I'm thinking my weights are moving up.  Then I go back to my first post where I did DB presses and I was doing 80s back in AUGUST!  I've gone up 5 stinking pounds in 3 and a half months!  Needless to say, not a pumped as I was.

I'll live, I just thought I've come farther than I really have.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 17, 2004)

You should be pumped by EVERY increase. And that's not 5 lbs, it's actually 10 lbs. Think about it.  And plus your moving into bigger territory if you know what I mean. Soon you'll have the 90's...


----------



## TheWolf (Nov 17, 2004)

I guess it is 10 lbs if you look at both DBs together.  I feel a little better now, thanks Rock.


----------



## fantasma62 (Nov 19, 2004)

'Sup Wolf....

Hey, so you joined the competition too ah?
This is going to be lots of fun once I am out of therapy....4 more weeks and I'll be like new....

Glad you got into it....

Have a great day....


----------



## TheWolf (Nov 20, 2004)

Hey Tony, 
Looks like you and Rock are on the DL for now.  Rest up and get better, you'll be good as new.

I was out of town until just today, so no workouts since Monday!!  Pretty disgusted about that.  I'll try to get a leg workout in tomorrow, then back to my routine this coming Monday.  I was feeling pretty good, but this lay off has me feeling soft.

This competition should be pretty interesting, though there hasn't been much chatter about it lately.  I'm pumped and am committed to making some improvements in myself.

Good luck in your rehab and in the competition.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 24, 2004)

Wolf, where are you?!? Hope everything is alright- Miss you here. Hope you have a great Christmas and come back soon.


----------



## TheWolf (Dec 27, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Wolf, where are you?!? Hope everything is alright- Miss you here. Hope you have a great Christmas and come back soon.




Hey Rock.  I've been lurking for a while.  The internet security group where I work is trying to justify it's existence.  I'm a little hesitant to post while I'm at work.  We've been getting emails for the past weeks outlining the accepted use of the internet and ramifications for breaking the rules.  Big brother is watching.  For Gods sake, since finding this site, I'm in the best shape of my life.  Full of energy and healthy.  But God forbid I click on a link that takes me to a picture of a scantily clad muscular female butt.  They'll have my ass on the sidewalk so fast I wont know what hit me.  Plus, with the holidays and traveling out of town for work, I'm sorry to say I've taken the last 3 weeks off   .  
When I say off I mean off.  Diet.....off, workouts....off.  Fat.....ON!  Feeling a little jiggly lately.  But today I vowed to get back off my butt and pick up where I left off.  Easy to say, I lost some strength, so I didn't quite pick up where I left off.  I'm confident I'll gain that back.  Here was tonight's workout.  I thought I'd start with a Rep Range week, maybe two before going heavy.

Monday December 27

*Incline Dumbbell Press* 3x6-8 =>75# (8,6,4) 

*Bench Press BB* 3x8-10 =>185# (8,7,6) 

*Flies* 3x10-12 =>40# (10,10,9) 

*Arnolds* 3x6-8 =>35# (8,6,6) 

*Bent Lateral* 3x8-10 =>30# (8,8,6) 

*Cable Side Lateral * 2x10-12 =>Plate#2 (10,10,10) 

Looking back on past weeks these weights or reps are a bit off, but I'll hang in there.  I'm fairly disgusted with myself for taking such a break.  Three weeks was just too long.  Having to worry every time I log on to this site hasn't helped either.  Seeing all these motivated people working toward similar goals really helped keep me focused.  I don't have any friends who are in to working out so you guys are all I have.  Corporate rules are corporate rules and I have to be a good little servant if I want to continue to work for the MAN.  So, I have to wait til I get home on my sorry ass dial up and catch up on all you maniacs.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 27, 2004)

Glad to see you. I was afraid you were gone for good. Sorry about the work situation, don't want to push that! Don't sweat the 3 weeks off, it'll be tough for the first few back on track, but having that time off can sometimes motivate you even more and spring you ahead! Good luck and don't worry about strength. You have muscle memory and you'll be past where you were before soon!


----------



## TheWolf (Dec 31, 2004)

Three workouts to post.

*Wednesday  12/29/04*
*Leg Extension* 2x8-10 => 14 1/2 (8,8,7)
*Hack Squat * 3x10-12 => 110# (12,10,10)
*Leg Press* 3x12-15 => 290# (14,14,12) 
*Seated Leg Curl * 2x6-8 => Plate 20 (8,7)
*Single Leg Curl* 2x10-12 => Plate 8 1/2 (10,10)
*Seated Calf Raise* 3x10-12 => 100# (10,10)

With the holiday coming up did Saturday and Sunday's workout today

*Friday 12/31/04*
*CG weighted Chin* 2x6-8 => 6,5
*WG Cable row* 2x8-10 => Plate 14 1/2 (8,8)
*Dumbbell row* 2x10-12 => 55# (11,10)
*Pull-over* 2x12-15 => 50# (15,15)
*Row Machine*  2X10 => 90# (10,10)
*Pull down* 2X10 => Plate 9 (10,9)

*Alt dumbbell curl*  2x6-8 => 40# (7,6) 35# (7)
*Cable curl* 2x8-10 => 130# (9,9)
*Conc Curl* 2x10-12 =>Preacher 50 (8,7)
*Weighted dip* 3x6-8 => 35# (7,6,4)
*Pushdown* 2x8-10 => Rope 100# (10,10,9)
*Kickback* 2x10-12 => Substitute Standing Tri Ext 20# (8,8,8)

No new personal records set today, but it feels good getting back into the routine.

*Happy New Year*!!!!!


----------



## fantasma62 (Jan 6, 2005)

Hey Wolf, just passing by to say hello....

I am back fully here as I am now allowed to work out again.....
Anyway, best wishes bud....


----------



## TheWolf (Jan 17, 2005)

It's been a while since I've posted.  I posted a while back that they are really cracking down on "acceptable use of the Internet" at work.  Not reading and posting while I'm at work has really taken me out of the zone I was in.  I'm working out semi-regular, but my diet has suffered.  I'm up to about 205#, which in only 3 lbs more then when I was eating "right". but I don't feel it's a real solid 3 pounds.  It may be too early to start cutting for this competition, but I feel like I need a change to kick start my butt back in gear.  I don't know I'm rambling and a little disgusted with myself.

I took a quick measurement on my arms, they're up to 17" taken today about 2 hours after my workout.  I didn't take any other measurements but I know my waist is up too.  I'll go take some other measurements right now.......................O.K. just measured, cold

Measurements 01/17/05
205 lbs
*Arms => 16 3/4"
Forearm => 14"
Chest => 46"
Thighs => 23"
Calves => 16"
Waist => 36"*

Measurements as of 11/06/04 (from a previous post http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?p=813886#post813886)
202 lbs
*Forearm 13.5"
Bicep 16" 
Chest 45"
Waist 35"
Thighs 22.25" yikes!
Calves 15.25 * 

I've been a little down because I've been missing workouts and my weights and reps are down because of it.  Seeing my measurements are up has me excited, not sure how they'll be after I loose some weight, but it looks like I'm making some sort of progress.

I have my workouts posted.  I've really only done Rep Range workouts lately.  If I can get this week and next week in with solid workouts, I'll switch to a Power week.


----------



## TheWolf (Jan 20, 2005)

Here are my last two workouts.  I had to go back to back days to make sure I don't miss a workout this week.  Next week I'm going to go back to a power week.  It's been about about a month and a half since I did a power week, pretty sad.

Wednesday:  01/19/05
*Leg Extension - Plate #14 1/2 * 
2X10
*Hack Squat 130#*
2X12
1X10
*Leg Press 290 * 
2X15
1X10
*Seated Leg Curl - Plate #20 1/2* (Stack plus a half plate) 
1X8
1X7
*Seated Calf Raise 130#* 
2X7

Friday:  01/20/05
*CG weighted Chin*
7,6,5 (b.w. only)
*WG Cable row - Plate 16* 
1X10
1X8
1X7
*Dumbbell row 60# * 
2X12
1X11
*Pull-over 60# * 
1X13
1X11
1X5 ran out of gas........
*Row Machine 90# * 
2X10
*Pull down - Plate #11*
1X10
1X8

Saturday's my arm workout, bis and tris.  Then back to some heavier weights starting Monday.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 21, 2005)

Hey, welcome back stranger  Looks like good w/o's, don't sweat it. And it looks like you've made some good progress with the measurements


----------



## TheWolf (Jan 23, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Hey, welcome back stranger  Looks like good w/o's, don't sweat it. And it looks like you've made some good progress with the measurements



Thanks Rock, I've been in your journal, looks like your doin alright yourself.  Your journal is out of control   ....you need your own forum.  Seriously though looks good. 

Well, Saturday was soccer day for the kids, but I managed to get in a decent workout.

Saturday 01/22/05
*Alternating DB curl =>40# * 
2X8
1X7
*Cable curl =>140# * 
2X10
1X7
*Concentration Curl =>30#*
2X10
1X6
*Weighted dip =>35#*
2X8
1X6
*Pushdown (Rope) =>110#*
1X10
2X8
*Kickback =>25# * 
2X12

Looks like I can bump the weight up on all of these next time around.  But, I'm looking forward to a good power week coming up starting Monday.  I also have to cut some body fat and get in shape for the end of the IM competition.  So, I'll start adding more cardio and go for my first round of _*"SHOCK".*_


----------



## Sapphire (Jan 23, 2005)

Ohh shock week is my favorite!!   VERY humbling!  I am still trying to put on a little muscle and start my cut and cardio in about 3 weeks!


----------



## TheWolf (Jan 24, 2005)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Ohh shock week is my favorite!!   VERY humbling!  I am still trying to put on a little muscle and start my cut and cardio in about 3 weeks!



Oh, I'm sure you'll be fine.  You have GoPro in your corner.

Today was my first power week in about 7 weeks.  Not too bad considering the layoff.  The weights are the same, just my reps were a little off.

*Monday 1/24/05*

*Dumbbell press 3X4-6 =>85# * 
1X6
1X5
1X4
*Incline Bench Press  3X4-6 =>185# * 
1X6
1X5
1X44
*Weighted Dips 3X4-6 =>45# * 
1X5
1X4
1X3
*Arnolds 3X4-6 =>45#*
1X6
2X5
*Upright Row 3X4-6 =>180# * 
2X6
1X5
*Cheat Lateral 3X4-6 =>40# * 
2X6
1X5

I hit the treadmill for the first time in who knows how long after my workout.  I've been so consumed with trying to add weight, I cut out cardio completely.  Well....I've never been much of a runner, but I was sucking wind hard about a 1/4 of a mile into my run.  I made it for about a 1/2 mile then cut it back to about a 4 mph walk for about another 1/4 mile.  Very disgusted with my endurance, but I can handle it.....just another thing to work on.  Right now, I'm weighing in at 203.5 pounds, I'll be working on dropping that slowly.


----------



## Sapphire (Jan 25, 2005)

I hear you about cutting out cardio to gain size... I am doing the same.  I basically just walk on the TM once in a while.


----------



## TheWolf (Jan 26, 2005)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> I hear you about cutting out cardio to gain size... I am doing the same.  I basically just walk on the TM once in a while.



Well...I was cutting out cardio, but I'm a little worried about starting to loose body fat.  I don't really have a cutting diet layed out yet.  If you mess up while bulking you might get a little fat.  I'm worried about loosing muscle if I don't cut properly.  I need to keep what ever I've gained, so I'm going to start easing into cardio and get my diet together.

Anyway, still working on my power week.  Today was legs.

Going for 3 sets of 4-6 for each exercise
*Squats * 
245# 2X6 
265# 1X5
*Leg Press*
390# 1X6 
410# 1X6 
430# 1X6  *PR*  
*Leg Extension * 
Plate # 15 
2X6, 1X5
*Seated Leg Curl* 
Plate #21  At my gym this is the stack plus 2 half plates.
3X6
*Stiff legged Dead lift * 
185# 3X6 
*Calf raises seated*
130# 2X6, 1X5

When I last did a leg workout during a power week (11/26/04), my max on leg presses was 410 3 sets of 6.  I started out with a warm up set then went with 390# to be safe, then to 410# and thought I could do more so I hit 430# which I've never done before.  After almost a 2 month lay off, I was very happy with that.  Everything else is pretty close to where I left off.  The old legs were definitely wobbly on the way out the gym to my car.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 27, 2005)

Hey look. Consecutive w/o's  Nice to see you on a regular basis wolf!  Looking good too. Yeah, gotta be careful not to lose too much muscle in the process.


----------



## TheWolf (Jan 30, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Hey look. Consecutive w/o's  Nice to see you on a regular basis wolf!  Looking good too. Yeah, gotta be careful not to lose too much muscle in the process.



Thanks for jinxing buddy.  Missed Friday's workout, but managed to sneak it in between the kids soccer games on Saturday.  I'm going to try to get to the gym today so I don't miss a workout this week.  Of course that'll mean Friday, Saturday, Sunday, Monday... back to back to back workouts.     Oh well..

Here was what Saturday's workout looked like

*Rack Dead lift 275# * 
2X6
1X4
*Bent Row 175#*
1X6
2X5
*Weighted Chin* (still no need to add weight!!   )	
1X6
2X5
*CG Row Plate# 16 * 
1X6
1X5
1X4

That's it for now.  Gotta get some stuff done around the house then off to the gym for bi's and tri's.


----------



## TheWolf (Jan 30, 2005)

Here's today's workout.  I thing I could have done more on the close grip benches, but I did a little more warm ups than normal.  Pretty decent workout, felt good, good pump.

Barbell Curl 105#
2X6
1X4
Preacher Curl (e-z curl) 60#
2X6
1X5
Hammer Curl 45#
1X4 
Moved down 40#
2X6
CG Bench Press 205#
1X6 
Bumped up 225#
2X5
Skull Crushers (e-z curl) 70#
2X6
1X5
Standing One Arm DB Extensions  35#
2X6
1X5

For some reason, I can't see the "bold" button to fancy up my post, damn dial up.  I'm finally making the switch this week to a high speed connection....can't wait.  

I was going to switch to a shock week, but I'm going to go with another power week first.  Then give the shock a try.  I took some progress pictures today, man do I need to loose some weight.  I knew I did, but when I saw the pictures it really hit me.  I have to change my diet around and stick to it and get more cardio going for myself.


----------



## TheWolf (Jan 31, 2005)

I headed off to the gym with one thing on my mind.  Grabbing the 90 pounders for my flat bench and going to town.  Well, I got about half way to town and ran out of gas.  The first set started off alright, 1st rep went up with little struggle, second was a little wobbly, the third had me stuck half way for a while but I managed, the forth my arms buckled and gave out.  I thought I brought the third rep down a little high on my chest, so I gave them another try.....same result.  Now, I could blame my failure on my abnormal workout schedule the past few days.  I worked out Saturday (back), Sunday (arms) then today (chest and shoulders), but I'm not that kind of guy......well yes I am.    I did  hit my arms pretty hard on Sunday.  Oh well, I'll have to try again sometime.  
Here were my numbers for tonight:

*Dumbbell press 90# * 
1X3
1X3 
*Burnt out had to drop to 75#*
2X6
*Incline Bench Press 185# * 
1X6
2X5
*Weighted Dips 45#* 
1X6
1X5
*Arnolds 45#* 
1X6
2X5
*Upright Row 115#* I normally use the cable machine, today the bar and 2-35s
2X6
1X5
*Cheat Lateral 40#*
3X6

Feel pretty good about tonight, even after almost eating a 90# dumbbell.  It wouldn't be too bad if I didn't have to march all the way across the gym lugging those bastards while a couple guys watched me get set up.  Then I didn't deliver.  Just made me feel like a tool, even though those guys together couldn't even pick one of them up.


----------



## TheWolf (Feb 6, 2005)

Missed a few posts, so here goes:


*WEDNESDAY  02/02/05*

*Squats (Hack) Plate #15 1/2*
3X6
*Leg Press 430# * 
3X6
*Leg Extension Plate #15* 
3X6
*Seated Leg Curl	Plate #21*
3X6
*Calf raises seated 130# *
3X6
*Calf raises standing Plate #16*
3X6

FRIDAY  02/04/05

*Rack Dead lift	275#*
2X6 
*295# * *PR*
1X6
*Bent Row 175# * 
3X6
*Weighted Chin* _(maybe time to add weight)_
3X6
*CG Seated Row Plate #16 * 
3X6


*SATURDAY 02/04/05*

*Barbell Curl  105# * 
2X6
1X5
*Concentration curl 40# * 
2X6
1X5
*Hammer Curl 40# * 
2X6
1X5

I was pressed for time Saturday and had to skip my tricep workout.  Pretty happy with Friday's workout though.  I hit 295# on my rack dead lift, that's a new best for me.

I'm down about 4 or 5 pounds to 201#.  Still have a way to go, but getting there.  Tomorrow I'll start my first *shock week * and hopefully increase my cardio on off days.


----------



## TheWolf (Feb 11, 2005)

The bad news is I've become a hit and miss poster.  The good news is I've been working out regularly and keeping a log.  So here's what I've been up to this week.  This was my first shock week so, some of the lifts I've never done before, so I need to tweak the weights a little.

*Monday:*
*Cable crossover/incline smith press (SS) =>80#/165#*
1X10/10
1X10/8
*Incline flies/dips (SS) =>40#/B.W+24#*
1X10/6
1X10/9 just body weight
*Seated machine press (DS) (substituted flat bench) =>165#*
1X10
1x8
*Cable side lateral/hammer machine (SS) =>50#/#9 Plate*
1X10/9
1X10/8
*Reverse pec deck/wg upright row =>40#/140#*
1X10/10
1X8/10
*Cable front raise (DS) =>80#,70#*
1X10
1X10	

During the workout, I didn't think much of the volume.  What I had copied from this site had me only doing 2 sets of each exercise.  When I woke up the next morning my chest felt more sore than ever before.  I know I'll get killed for saying it really hit my "inner" chest, but I've never felt any soreness in that area of my chest before.  I've never done cross-overs before, I think I have to credit those for hitting my chest like that.  I'll be mixing in x-overs during other weeks too.

*Wednesday:* 
*Leg Extension/Front squat (SS) =>Plate#12/145#*
1X10/10
1X9/9
*Leg extensions/Leg Press (SS) =>Plate#11/320#*
1X9/10
1X8/10
*Lunge (DS) =>Just the bar* 
My legs were burning, glad to just get the bar moving.  Maybe I didn't rest enough before.
*Seated leg curl (DS) =>Plate#20,19*
1X10
1X9
*Single Leg curl(DS) =>Plate#9,8*
1X9
1X9

I wasn't questioning the volume during this workout.  My legs were burning from the beginning.  I was supposed to do 2X10 for Lunges.  Now does that mean 10X for each leg, so 20 total!  I hit about 13 and had to stop with no weight on the bar.  Walking down the steps of the gym to my car was difficult.

*Friday:* 
*Pullover/WG Pull down (SS) =>50#/Plate #13*
1X10/10
1X10/9
*Stiff arm pull down/reverse grip bent row (SS) =>90#/89#*
1X10/10
1X10/10 _First time doing both, could add more next time._
*CG Pulley row (DS) =>Plate #14, 13.5*
1X10
1X9

Just got home from this workout.  Again, the volume didn't seem like enough.  I want to go back to some old posts and see if I can add a one or two more lifts.  I did experiment with some bent arm pullovers with an e-z curl bar and 55#.  I'll have to see how I feel tomorrow.

Weight is still around 201.  I haven't added any cardio yet, got to get moving on that.

That's it for now.


----------



## TheWolf (Feb 22, 2005)

I've misses quite a few posts.  I did two weeks of shock and in need of a break from that.  Monday I started a power week.  It's been 3 or 4 weeks so I didn't know what to expect.


*Monday 02/22/04*

*BD Press =>85#*
1X6
1X5
1X4
*Incline Press (Smith) => 185#*
2X6
1X5
*Dips +45#*
3X6
*Arnolds => 45#*
3X6
*Upright Row (Cable) => 185#*
3X6
*Side Lateral (cable) =>50#*
2X6
1X5

Felt a little week on the DB presses on the first set, it was a struggle.  Even though I only got 5 the second set, I felt more comfortable.  Everything else was fine.  I need to add on to my dips, arnolds and upright rows.  I feel pretty good, just wish I was dropping more fat.  We'll see, only 12 more days left till this thing is over. 

Tomorrow is leg day starting to become my favorite.


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 23, 2005)

Two weeks doing SHOCK week and Leg day becoming your fav?!?! Your becoming SICK buddy LOL  Looks like your doing great in here


----------



## TheWolf (Feb 23, 2005)

Thanks for checking in Rock.  I'm hanging in there.  I think Sapphire said it best, the shock weeks were "humbling".  

Looks like you really found your grove with your new "Funky" training.  You're moving some very serious weights.  Your SLDL's blow my mind.  Good for you, very inspiring.


----------



## fantasma62 (Feb 24, 2005)

Wolf, I definitely loved P/RR/S.  Of all the weeks, Shock week was a very humbling experience along with painful and draining.  Every time I finished, I was drained of all energy and strength, but the results come quickly.
 ...and you have my beautiful coach Cyndi helping you out?  You've got it made.....


----------



## TheWolf (Feb 24, 2005)

Cindy just checked in once to see what was going on and told me about her first experience with the shock portion of the program.  I'm not working with her, not that I'd turn her down.


----------



## fantasma62 (Feb 24, 2005)

TheWolf said:
			
		

> Cindy just checked in once to see what was going on and told me about her first experience with the shock portion of the program. I'm not working with her, not that I'd turn her down.


 Believe me, she'll be checking on you to see how you're doing.....


----------



## TheWolf (Feb 28, 2005)

Here's what's become my normal weekly post.

*2/23/2005*
*Squats => 265# * 
1X6
1X5
1X4
*Leg Press =>450# * *PR*
3X6
*Leg Extension => Plate#16* 
2X6
1X5
*Seated Leg Curl => Plate#21*
3X6
*Stiff legged Dead lift =>186#*
3X6
*Calf raises seated >150#*
3X6
*Calf raises (Hack) => Plate#17 * 
3X6

*2/25/2005*
*Rack Dead lift =>295#* 
3X6
*Bent Row =>185#*
3X6
*CG Chins*
2X6
1X5
*CG Seated Row (Cybex) =Plate#17*
2X6
1X5


*2/26/2005*
*Barbell Curl =>105#*
2X6
1X5
*Preacher Curl =>60# on the EZ Curl Bar*
2X6
1X5
*Hammer Curl =>45#*
3X6
*CG Bench Press =>225#*
2X6
1X5
*Skull Crushers =>70# on EZ Curl*
3X6
*Standing One Arm DB Extensions =>35#*
2X6
1X5	

*2/28/2005*
*Dumbbell press =>85#*
1X6
1X5
1X4
*Incline Bench Press =>185#* 
1X6
2X4
*Weighted Dips +45#* 
2X6
1X5
*Arnolds =>45#* 
2X6
1X5
*Upright Row (Cable) =>190# * 
1X6
2X5
*Side Cable lateral =>50#* 
2X6
1X5

I may be slacking on my posts, but I'm staying pretty steady with hitting the gym.  I've been sticking with the P/RR/S program since beginning this journal.  I'm thinking it may be time for a change, either in my approach to the program or trying a new program.  Any thoughts would be appreciated.


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 1, 2005)

Hey, nice w/o's! Looks like some of your numbers have gone up


----------



## TheWolf (Mar 3, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Hey, nice w/o's! Looks like some of your numbers have gone up



Thanks Rock, some more than others, but seeing some progress.


Wednesday was a heavy leg day.  They gym was full of boneheads for some reason.  Normally I start with squats, but both the rack and smith machine were being "used".  So I started with leg presses.  I thought was ready to move up to 470, but after a few warm ups I didn't feel it, so I went with 450 again, last week that was a new best for me and I go it 3 times for 6 reps each.  Maybe not squatting first had something to do with it.


*Leg Press =>450#* _Little disappointed, that I was ready for more._
2X6
1X5
*Leg Extension =>Plate#16*
2X6
1X5
*Seated Leg Curl=>21* _Maxed out here.  Need something new_
3X6
*Stiff legged Dead lift =>205# * _Finally moved up on these!  Felt good._
3X5
*Calf raises seated =>150#*
2X6
1X5
*Calf raises(Hack) => Plate#17*
3X6
*Squats =>185#* *All the way to the floor.*
1X6
2X5

I did squats after the gym cleared.  I was spent, so I went lighter than I would have liked.  
My gym only has a Cybex machine for leg curls and I've been doing the stack plus two half plates for the last few weeks.  What else is there that I can do isolate my hammies?  I guess I could grab all the half plates from the other machines. I'm already using two 1/2 plates.


----------



## TheWolf (Mar 4, 2005)

Tonight's back workout. Still in a power week.

*Rack Dead lift =>295#*
2X6
1X5 
*315# * *PR*
1X4
*Bent Row =>185# (Overhand grip)*
3X6 
*Bent Row => 155# (Underhand grip)*
3X6
*Close Grip Chin*
6,5,4
*CG Seated Row (cybex) =>Plate#17* 
1X6
1X5
1X4


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 5, 2005)

Good w/o's! Nice job on the Dead  

Does your gym have lying leg curl? I always like that better than sitting anyway. If not maybe you want to do your SLDL first and go heavier and slow to really hit the hammies and hopefully by the time you get to sitting leg curls you'll be more burnt out and do less weight.


----------



## TheWolf (Mar 7, 2005)

Hey Rock, 
No, my gym only has the sitting leg curl machine, but trying the SLDLs first and going heavy are a good idea.  I'll give that a try.  I'll also keep adding the 1/2 plates to the stack too.  Don't get me wrong, I don't have massive legs, but I need to keep pushing limits.


----------



## TheWolf (Mar 25, 2005)

OK, I've had the same journal since early August 04.  I'm going to close this sucker and start fresh.  

Just posted some new pics in my gallery.  I need to recharge and get ready for the spring.


----------

